# STOLEN KAYAKS IN BUENA VISTA!!!!!!



## KassyLane (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey all! Someone stole two whitewater kayaks from behind our outpost in Buena Vista sometime yesterday, Friday May 6th 2016. One is an 8.6 RED Dagger Mamba and the other is a large obnoxious YELLOW Jackson Villain. If you see them for sale anywhere, or have any information, PLEASE contact me! 412.735.8292 

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I swear. If I ever caught someone stealing my boat I would beat them within an inch of their life. Wtf is wrong with people? Get your own damn boat the way I did. With hard earned money. F those people.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

This sucks probably someone that has no idea how to even kayak I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea thats messed up, terrible river karma, but the thing that strikes me as odd, is they stole a creek boat and a playboat, with a slew of other bigger (creek, down river) boats there, they even sorted passed my older, but nice condition Prion, leads us to believe they had some kind of understanding of boating or they only had room for a creeker and playboat..... why not take them all? why'd they take a classic combo of a creeker and playboat?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

willieWAO said:


> ...... why'd they take a classic combo of a creeker and playboat?



A creeker and playboat would make sense if the person plans on keeping the boats for themselves. Just move up to the PNW and nobody would know better. But I thought the OP said mamba and villian. That's a creeker and river runner. I thinking two people teamed up for this job. I don't think that we will see these boats for sell. But I'll bet they say together. Anyway, sucks to lose a boat.


----------

